# [Regular Season Game 37] Houston Rockets at Boston Celtics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(21-15)/(29-7)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, January 7, 7:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Wafer / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Rondo / Allen / Pierce / Garnett / Perkins*


_*Preview*_


> The Boston Celtics' road woes have sent the defending champions to their worst slump since the franchise's resurrection, but they're hoping a home game can help solve their problems.
> 
> The Houston Rockets, meanwhile, will need to find a different solution.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Wafer is going to play hard but, will probably foul out of this game because he will be going up against an All Star. Keys to this game are: Yao needs to grow a set and get after Perkins early and Rafer needs to score 20 with 8 to 10 assists and one or no turnovers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

...Yeah right, should I even give any keys to the game? No because we wont use them, nor will we probably win. Another loss, and falling out of the top 8 and fast.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I see this as a make or break game. If we get blown out I won't hit the panic button, but I'll certainly break the glass. A loss isn't acceptable here. Must win game. We better come out give them a Boston Teabag Party.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> We better come out give them a Boston Teabag Party.


Unfortunately all we have is HEAD to give! LOL!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I STILL BELIEVE in my team.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Is Artest playing???

Please tell me Artest is playing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

doesnt appear so

Man, i had such high hopes for this game coming into the season, amazing match up on paper

however with injuries, and the way both teams have been playing this is going to be a very ugly game regardless of who wins


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Is Artest playing???
> 
> Please tell me Artest is playing.


I think he is. Don't know if he will start.

EDIT: Artest will play, TMac won't.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah good to see the Artest Wafer in the starting lineup.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Is that two on ROn?

Barry needs to come on. Yao is playing well we need to turn to the inside out game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No, we only have one Ron. The other one is Von.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need Chuck on KG


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron on Pierce
Chuck on Garnett

I want to see it happen these guys are ripping us apart.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> No, we only have one Ron. The other one is Von.


I meant is that two PFs on Ron.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would like to see Barry run the point more./


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

1st Q nearly done despite how well Barry played last game he doesnt play any mins in the 1stQ.................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I never know why Chuck is on when an All Star PF/C isnt on.

He adds nothing on offense and little on defense because the guy he is guarding isnt about to blow us out. If KG is on Chuck adds so much as makes a 25ppg player into a 15ppg player.

Whats the point in him being on to make a 8ppg player into a 6ppg player.........


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i really see how weak the Boston Cs really are, they are getting nothing without Pierce or Garnett


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hroz said:


> We need Chuck on KG


Yep. He made him miss twice but we gave up the offensive rebound twice.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

why aren't they feeding Yao... if i was Adelman id be furious


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I dislike laggy low quality streams.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great play just now. I want to see more of that. Celtics commentator is the biggest homer ever.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great to see Mutombo back


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i have no idea what Boston is doing offensively, they got the big 3 out there but nothing is happening

while Rockets are playing great, esp Aaron and Artest


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let us beat the slumping Celtics!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> why aren't they feeding Yao... if i was Adelman id be furious


Celtics are fronting him. However, we do have solutions to that. We could penetrate and have Yao clear the way by boxing his man out (as his man is behind him) and getting the offensive rebound if it's a miss. Or we could swing it to the middle and feed Yao from there. But we are doing neither of these things.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

if they keep up this defense i dont see why they cant

and where the hell is Tmac? last time i heard ( a day ago at most) it was Artest who was suppose to miss this game with the ankle and Tmac played the last game right


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Hakeem said:


> Celtics are fronting him. However, we do have solutions to that. We could penetrate and have Yao clear the way by boxing his man out (as his man is behind him) and getting the offensive rebound if it's a miss. Or we could swing it to the middle and feed Yao from there. But we are doing neither of these things.


there were a few possessions where Powe or Davis was guarding him, Garnett is guarding Hayes god knows why


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Heres a question"
Aaron & Yao are on the court a technical foul is called on the opposing team. Who do you prefer taking the shot?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hroz said:


> Heres a question"
> Aaron & Yao are on the court a technical foul is called on the opposing team. Who do you prefer taking the shot?


isn't Yao shooting a higher percentage than Aaron for the season, i say a Ft is still easier to make for Yao than it is for Aaron


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn it I have lost my stream

Anyone want to PM me?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> and where the hell is Tmac? last time i heard ( a day ago at most) it was Artest who was suppose to miss this game with the ankle and Tmac played the last game right


T-Mac doesn't play back-to-backs anymore because he's a *****/injured.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> isn't Yao shooting a higher percentage than Aaron for the season, i say a Ft is still easier to make for Yao than it is for Aaron


No
Aaron .909FT%
Yao .875FT%

Not much difference and I like the fact Yao gets easy baskets to get into the game. But maybe we are asking too much of him bang in the paint and shoot techs. Techs would be a good time for him to rest up alittle.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The stream is working again.

Nice start.
Damn u Jesus Shuttlesworth


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

if the Celtics push the tempo and actually run some O sets, they can easily trump the Rockets, good thing silly fouls are setting them back

btw: these commentators are annoying as hell, are there worse in the league?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I hate this stream/.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

give Deke some burn!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh sure the stream works fine when the commercials comeon......


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Artest is going all selfish again. Yao had great position but Artest bricked a jumper. Then next time he decided he was going to take a shot no matter what and the shot clock expired.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

woooo! the AA connection


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

these commentators are making me hate the Celtics, the fans are almost as bad as Laker fans


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Celtics take the lead... Yikes!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to look to Yao more./


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That commentator complains about every single call.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's see what the Rocks are made of now, Boston momentum coming back


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

On the plus side Chuck has done his job on KG.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> That commentator complains about every single call.


Yeah the commentators are getting annoying.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Down 3 entering the 4th.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I almost forgot we had Landry and Scola on this team.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wafer missing muchos shots

loving Aaron's game, but his teammates need to start cutting and getting open


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rockets when they put the other team in foul trouble still want to take jumpers go figure.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant wait to see Artest & Yao on.

Artest needs to play for the team not his ego.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice shot Ron... Can we put on Yao soon I'm kinda scared.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

what is up with these crappy jumpshots??? get back to what they were doing in the 2nd


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Another one of those shots and that will be a great McGrady impression by Artest.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Brooks over Garnett!!!!!!!!!!! awesome


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Blah blah blah


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn was hoping Yao would hit that.

We are sticking with them but its because of our D not our offense.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone else thinks that Lebron james singing "time after time" commercial is lame


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Has Garnett picked a fight with Brooks?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wth! Aaron clearly got the pass off before stepping out


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice play right there... I want to see more of that


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aaron Broooooooks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Houston...win this game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow that was sad, clear lane for Allen


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pull this one out... Please?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Yao doesn't have a face up game does he


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao has been more aggressive on the boards and is actively moving around in the 4th...

AND WHAT A SHOT


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ron Ron is out.

Why do the commentators get so pissed about Ron tapping the officials a few times and he thinks there is nothing wrong with Pierce taunting Ron?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i thought the refs let physical play happen in Boston, was getting tired of Artest's poor play in this quarter, hopefully someone else steps up


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Ron fouls out.

He was playing hard I liked what I saw.
I would love to put Batman on Pierce right now.
Now I guess Wafer/Barry marks him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Ron Ron is out.
> 
> Why do the commentators get so pissed about Ron tapping the officials a few times and he thinks there is nothing wrong with Pierce taunting Ron?


Are you listening to the Celtics announcers? If so, ignore everything Tommy Heinsohn says. The guy is very bias.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang thought Yao was about to get an AND1./


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

does anyone on the Rockets play without the ball? they are almost forcing Yao to either score/miss or pass out


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Another good move by Yao... Nearly got the and1 

OH NO YAO MISSED


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

2 minutes left. here we go.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

that was sad


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We Need This Game


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn great play by KG

That was a bad shot by Wafer. Too inexperienced

PS Yao had back position with nobody else near the ring Brooks should have taken the shot, he misses Yao gets the rebound and the dunk.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I didn't really see it but thank god.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol "eric is at it again" hilarious


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wafer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a huge shot by Wafer; good to see he has the confidence to take that kind of shot after previously air balling his last attempt.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

WAFER!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally redeems himself after a few bad misses

if the Rockets pull out, i cant wait to hear the moaning about officiating


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wafer comes up big. Nice. 


Now he has to stop Pierce........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wafer!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Better not go to OT... We won't pull it out.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ps the charging foul was an obvious call outside the area Brooks was there having coffee.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lets go defense. Old school rockets style come on guys...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on Rockets!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i love this game, Brooks please finish this one


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yao! Nice job with the putback, 4-point lead!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

ROCKETS WIN A GAME!!!! Maybe. It's been too long.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice third time lucky.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Boston with a 3 game losing streak now?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Look at McGrady. No emotion at all. *sigh*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Actually Brooks was a pass.

But this is awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Houston wins! :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn TMAC needs to comeback big/
He can come off the bench for alittle while if thats what he wants.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WIn over Celtics ?!!??!?1?1?!?

Good effort, good hustle, huge games, and credit to everybody for this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great win/


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

With that, i didnt give any keys to the game, and we win...

Hmmm. No Tmac also... Hmmm

Boston is coming back down to earth now after those 19 whatever game streak. Lakers put a hex on them or something. 

This was a MUCH needed win. I cant say that enough.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man I am so happy over here.

Last season I remember losing to the Celtics but it gave us the confidence to know we could play against the top teams 5 games latter we started the 22 game winning streak.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

WOW , Boston losing last 6 of 8 games quite a few to teams with major players injured

great game for Yao, the Rockets offense is still very very poor imo, the defense was great though, but i think it's b/c the Boston weren't as imposing on that end rather than the D, ill give Chuck Hayes and Yao props for D though

Aaron Brooks is awesome


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

A battle between 2 slumping teams. We made all the big plays down the stretch to pull this one out. Hopefully a huge win like this can fire up a huge momentum boost for us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW I know the Celtics have been struggling but this raises my confidence in the Rockets, so much.

Tough game but to drind it out like that is awesome.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hroz said:


> Man I am so happy over here.
> 
> Last season I remember losing to the Celtics but it gave us the confidence to know we could play against the top teams 5 games latter we started the 22 game winning streak.


remember it came to a screeching halt after losing to the Boston Cs by 20 points while going into the 3rd qtr tied, btw i made a killing that night =D

i am having a hard time how much credit i should really give, other than to Brooks and Yao, the Cs didn't execute at all offensively


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Fantastic win. Hope this brings the team together.

Our offense was pretty horrible. Brooks doesn't know how to run things. He doesn't have any patience.

Great D, though. Yao's team defense was phenomenal. He's normally a good defender, but this game he was seeing everything. Just a step ahead mentally. Really a delight to watch.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lets start a winning steak now. Can't say enough about this game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hell yeah! We won! 

Well, I guess Boston is just in a bigger slump then we are. I am hopping this game will help the Rockets players remember how to win.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Chucks D was aweome on KG.

I have realise Brooks is closing out games lately. Thats interesting I prefer him to Rafer right now. 

Yao Hayes Artest Brooks & Wafer(except for one really bad shot that made me want to throw up) all played pretty well. Landry & Barry werent bad either.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Also can I point out that we won in Boston. Those other loses for the Celtics were on the road we beat Boston at home.

Remember the first two rounds of the playoffs Boston couldnt win on the road but Ruled like kings at home. 

*We Beat them at Home.*


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Chucks D was aweome on KG.
> 
> I have realise Brooks is closing out games lately. Thats interesting I prefer him to Rafer right now.
> 
> Yao Hayes Artest Brooks & Wafer(except for one really bad shot that made me want to throw up) all played pretty well. Landry & Barry werent bad either.


here here man. WOOOOOOOO AWESOME WIN!!!:woot:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I love all these pictures on espn.go.com


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HUGE road win!

I hope we can get a little winning streak going. Two "easy" games coming up but it's a back2back.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

gi0rdun said:


> Look at McGrady. No emotion at all. *sigh*


Yeah. Disturbing. Everyone cheering, and he just standing there, stonefaced.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

mtlk said:


> I STILL BELIEVE in my team.


YES
Great win.
Great defense.
Are we back Rockets!
Are this team is a lot better without T-mac!

Stat of the night:
+/-
Rafer: -16
Brooks: +8


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

"We sometimes forget that hard work is more important than talent. Last year, Boston had hard work and they had talent. That's why they ran through everybody. I think we're just as talented, but we have to work hard. Sometimes we think Yao is just going to bail us out all the time, or me or Tracy are going to bail us out. *Sometimes Tracy thinks his talent is going to take him. He can just cruise his way. But we got to work hard.* Tonight, we worked hard."

Ron Artest


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just read the entire thread. Nice blog ya'll. It's nice to know Yao has some balls and shaft. He needs to find that every game and play that way all the time. Hroz summed it up well by saying "Tonight we worked hard".

If AB can be consistent he will really help this team. For some reason, I really like seeing Barry out on the court. He helps the offense flow with good ball movement. Great win for a team that really needed it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> "We sometimes forget that hard work is more important than talent. Last year, Boston had hard work and they had talent. That's why they ran through everybody. I think we're just as talented, but we have to work hard. Sometimes we think Yao is just going to bail us out all the time, or me or Tracy are going to bail us out. *Sometimes Tracy thinks his talent is going to take him. He can just cruise his way. But we got to work hard.* Tonight, we worked hard."
> 
> Ron Artest


I was gonna post that. Another indirect to Tracy.



jdiggidy said:


> Hroz summed it up well by saying "Tonight we worked hard".


That was Artest.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Very good game! I was all excited the whole time... on the edge of my seat. Never felt like it was a sure thing either way.

Thank god the defense is back! Can we not let it disappear EVER again??


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

T-Mac shows little to no emotion on a big shot in the 4th - "Look at T-Mac, he's being anti-social. He's not cheering with them. It's disturbing. He's possibly a locker room cancer."

Anyone else shows little to no emotion on a big shot in the 4th - "Look at him, no celebration. He knows there's still a very long time(i.e. 10secs) left in the game and anything can happen. I love how he's not satisfied and that there is still business to take of"


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> T-Mac shows little to no emotion on a big shot in the 4th - "Look at T-Mac, he's being anti-social. He's not cheering with them. It's disturbing. He's possibly a locker room cancer."


:laugh:

T-Mac never shows any emotion when he's on the bench, whether we're winning or losing. Clutchfans is making a big deal out of this like they always do. They just need to bash someone.


I seriously don't remember ever seeing T-Mac cheering on the bench.


----------

